#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Το μυστικό της επιτυχίας κάθε μηχανικού - The Secret Of Success Of Any Engineer - Μέρος 1ο

## advice4u

Κυκλοφόρησε σε μορφή *e-book* και υπό έκδοση από τις εκδόσεις "*ΚΛΕΙΔΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ*"
*
Ένας βήμα προς βήμα οδηγός για την εκπόνηση μιας μελέτης οικοδομικής άδειας, σύμφωνα με τις βασικές αρχές του Νέου Οικοδομικού Κανονισμού με μαθήματα Ν.Ο.Κ και άλλα σχετικά για αρχάριους και όχι μόνο* που περιέχει:

Βασικές αρχές σύνταξης μιας μελέτης για την έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας,τι πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει κάθε σχέδιο,εφαρμογή βασικών αρχών του Ν.Ο.Κ.,βασικά άρθρα του Ν.Ο.Κ. για τη σύνταξη του διαγράμματος κάλυψης,αναλυτικά παραδείγματα και σκαριφήματα,περιεχόμενα των στατικών καιυποδείγματα εκθέσεων αυτοψίας των στατικών μελετών.
Το σχήμα το οποίο επέλεξα είναι *6"x9"*, ώστε να είναι εύκολα αναγνώσιμο. 
Η τιμή που πωλείται το *e-book* είναι *ΜΟΝΟ 7 ευρώ*, ώστε να είναι προσιτή σε όλα τα βαλάντια.

Με την αγορά του βιβλίου δίδονται εντελώς δωρεάν σαν *BONUS* δυο κεφάλαια:
*Οικοδόμηση σε Μη Άρτια Γήπεδα (Άρθρο 25/Ν.1337/83)* και *
Οικογενειακή Στέγη*.

Το βιβλίο πωλείται από το http://www.advice-4u.blogspot.gr και http://www.advice4u.gr
Παντελής Παπακωνσταντίνου
Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Ε.Μ.Π. 1971

----------

